#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  DAP Audio Lca-pha6 case for 2 x phantom 25/50 value line

## admin

LCA-PHA6

Case for 2 x Phantom 25/50 Value line

Specifications
 Dimensions (LxWxH): 635 x 276 x 435 mm
Weight: 7,4 Kg
Wheels: 4 x 100m swivel & brake
Lees meer over de DAP Audio Lca-pha6 case for 2 x phantom 25/50 value line

----------

